# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Hỏi về phần mềm xem bóng đá Sopcast?

## haudinhads

*trước đây mình dùng sopcast xem bóng đá rất hay...nhưng thời gian gần đây thì không thể xem bằng sopcast được nửa. nó luôn luôn hiển thị thông báo "can not access..." mặc dù trận đấu đang diễn ra. tức nhiên thì cách dùng sopcast mình đã quá rành rồi, vì trước đây dùng rất ngon mà.
có phải hiện giờ sopcast nó đã bị lỗi không thưa bà con? minh lên trang chủ của nó cũng không được nửa. trong khi cái trang web xem bóng đá hiện nay thì hỗ trợ sopcast là rất nhiều. ai rành việc này mong giúp đỡ.
chân thành cảm ơn*

----------


## nguyenthoa

hình như bây h ko dùng đc cách đó nữa anh ạ!
em hay vào myp2p.eu rồi tìm link sopcast ấn thẳng vô đó thế là hệ thống sẽ tự chạy sopcast.

----------


## dangtin1

> hình như bây h ko dùng đc cách đó nữa anh ạ!
> em hay vào myp2p.eu rồi tìm link sopcast ấn thẳng vô đó thế là hệ thống sẽ tự chạy sopcast.


mình thường xuyên vào http://myp2p.eu/ và http://asiaplatetv.com/football.php rồi http://livetv.ru/en những trang này hỗ trợ tương đối nhiều đối với sopcast đó bạn à. nên mình mới tìm cách khắc phục lỗi của sopcast nhưng vẫn chưa được. thêm nửa xem bằng sopcast nó ít bị lắc hơn xem trên web. chả biết thế nào nửa, có lẽ thằng sopcast bị lỗi thật rồi.

----------


## saobang68

em vừa em mc vs tot xong. ngon ơ mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thanhtrang

vậy sao kỳ vậy trời; chả biết sopcast mình bị gì nửa nè; mình thử xuông tiệm internet thì vẫn như thế luôn huhuhu

----------


## nhumotcongio

sopcat mình coi ngon lành mà có bị gì đâu [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## linht1106k1

mình cũng xem ngon đấy chứ????? thử cài bản khác cao hơn xem bạn. mà nếu không được thi "xem lại cách ăn ở" đi!!!!! :a: :a::a::a::a::a::a::a::a:

----------


## haudinhads

sopcast của mình vẫn tốt mà bạn.bạn thử cài bản 3.2.9 thử có đc kô 
thân!

----------


## nguyen_phuonglien

các bạn vào trang http://xembongda.tv để lấy link sopcast hoặc xem trực tuyến ko cần sopcast

----------

